# The new baby got a name>>>>> Erbstück



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The WatchUSeek team already reported on the new baby here and now the baby got a name,

E r b s t ü c k​
which would translate into heirloom. And now from the watchmaker's atelier to Laco's showroom: the very first pieces of thr "Erbstück". Individually made by hand every piece is unique and does not resemble any other. A watch that tells real stories.









The name was created when Bhanu Chopra and I met with Laco's new CEO, Dorothea, Ursula and Sarah at the Laco booth. By then the watch shown to us had no name. Took us only a couple of minutes of joint brain storming et voilá we thought out a suitable name in almost no time. The "Erbstück" was born.









We then had a lough about our speedy inspiration.


----------



## beobachtungsuhr (Apr 15, 2014)

I can see the appeal of the used look. If this is made available, what specs and price would it run?


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

beobachtungsuhr said:


> I can see the appeal of the used look. If this is made available, what specs and price would it run?


As already said in the other thread there will be different "Erbstück" watches available - same executions as our Original aviator watches:

- automatic (Laco 24) or handwinding (Laco 01) movement
- dial in type A or B
- case diameter 42 or 45 mm

Prices will follow soon...


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Really has the vintage look about it. Very nice. Looking forward to more info.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

I will wear my Erbstück with my pre-washed 501 jeans, and junkyard-assembled Audi wagon


----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hopefully it could be cleaned up next time it went in for a service - It doesn't look too badly gone...


----------



## ylekiot24 (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah, I can see it now...drop it off at the local watch guy for servicing, only to get it back "good as new" ::face palm::


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

All the Erbstück models now available at Laco's online shop, Baumuster B as well as Baumuster A, come and see....


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

They look really cool!

Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

When I first saw it I didn't like it but now it's winning me over. 45mm hmmmmm.........one of these would go so well with my mini replica and saarbrucken. Why do I keep reading this forum? 

Also it would be interesting to see a piece on how the antique look is achieved. Just a thought.


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)

I think Westerland Erbstuck , Dortmund Erbstuck should be 45mm not like it shows 42mm on their online shop .


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

_



I posted this same post in the Laco Baselworld thread but now that I found this thread I think it belongs here more. So I'm reposting it here in the thread about the Erbstück.

Click to expand...

_I actually had come up with this idea 4 years ago.

I even wrote Laco an email about it but was told it would be taken into consideration and might be a possibility in the future.

I would really love to own an A&B pair of these in handwind 45mm but I have been home on disability for a year and having two major surgeries of the cervical spine, so it's not in the budget.

Maybe Laco will give a nice discount for coming up with the idea. (I doubt it)

Here is the thread I started back in October of 2012...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/hoping-laco-makes-new-le-b-uhr-55mm-like-764958.html

I really love what Laco has done and I'm actually glad they did it on the 42 & 45mm watches.

I currently own a Westerland and Dortmund both in mint condition. (I would give up both of these in a heartbeat to be able to own both A&B Erbstück handwind 45mm models)

I also own a matching A&B pair of 55mm Replika's with matching Serial #02 of 50 pieces. These were the first Replika's to come with the Replika brown cardboard boxes.

I also own an amazing original, mint condition, museum quality, 1943 vintage Laco b-uhr with its original matching serial number cardboard box. The watch appears to have never been used in combat as the original strap appears to have never been worn.

I created a thread when I got it and you can see it here...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/**-...riginal-1943-laco-beobachtungsuhr-784520.html


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

iggy-th said:


> I think Westerland Erbstuck , Dortmund Erbstuck should be 45mm not like it shows 42mm on their online shop .


I noticed that too and I think it might just be an error by the person who maintains the website.

Maybe Laco will correct this error.

See screenshots below of the two errors on the Laco Website.

The Dortmund and the Westerland should BOTH say 45mm Handwinding.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

iggy-th said:


> I think Westerland Erbstuck , Dortmund Erbstuck should be 45mm not like it shows 42mm on their online shop .


Thanks for the note - we corrected this now |>


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Laco Pforzheim said:


> Thanks for the note - we corrected this now |>


I sent two emails (one from the Laco Website & one to Diana) about the same problem and some other information and inquiries but I haven't received a response.

It makes me a little sad when things like this happen, as part of my inquiry involves purchasing both of these models :-(


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

JSal said:


> I sent two emails (one from the Laco Website & one to Diana) about the same problem and some other information and inquiries but I haven't received a response.
> 
> It makes me a little sad when things like this happen, as part of my inquiry involves purchasing both of these models :-(


When did you sent those emails? We had public holiday yesterday due to Pentecost.. Could be that your emails are just not yet processed...
If you don't get an answer today, you can also send it to my email [email protected]

Best regards
Sarah


----------



## hedgehog_ (Aug 30, 2015)

They actually look very cool!


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Laco Pforzheim said:


> When did you sent those emails? We had public holiday yesterday due to Pentecost.. Could be that your emails are just not yet processed...
> If you don't get an answer today, you can also send it to my email [email protected]
> 
> Best regards
> Sarah


Thanks Sarah. I sent them last week on the 13th.

I sent one just about the correction of the watch size listed on the website. I sent that using the form on the Laco Website.

Then I sent one via regular email to Diana Bott also on the 13th and I mentioned the incorrect size listing along with a few other personal things.

I'm going to forward you the email that I sent to Diana. Hopefully you can assist.

Thank you for replying to my post and I look forward to your response.

Warm regards,
John


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you for your mail, Diana received it too. 
Normally we do our best to answer these mails asap, but due to the weekend and public holiday, we didn't had the chance to respond yet. 
But you will get your answer today I promise ;-)

Best regards,
Sarah


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello Sarah,

I am (and believe that lots of people are) interested in the Erbstruck.
However, here is my curious since its noted on the website that:

*HANDS:* filled with C3 Superluminova, Antique Look, *the Hands could be partially broken out.

*I really love to see how Erbstuck looks when it gets lumed.
Would be super nice if you could show us both A and B Dial.

Best ,
Iggy


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

iggy-th said:


> Hello Sarah,
> 
> I am (and believe that lots of people are) interested in the Erbstruck.
> However, here is my curious since its noted on the website that:
> ...


This is a picture of an Erbstuck model at Laco's display at Baselworld 2016

As you can see most of the Lume on the minute hand is "broken out". The reason they say "it could be broken out" is because each watch looks different. No two watches look the same. Each is its own individual work of art.

Laco has done such a great job with this it is hard to tell if this watch isn't 70 years old.









You can read all about the watch here below and see many more pictures. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/bas...iting-laco-news-you-dont-believe-3026282.html


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

A lume shot of just one Erbstück would not help since all are worked out different. So the lume will never ever be identical.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

iggy-th said:


> Hello Sarah,
> 
> I am (and believe that lots of people are) interested in the Erbstruck.
> However, here is my curious since its noted on the website that:
> ...


As already mentioned very good from JSal, every "Erbstück" watch is an individual piece and has it's own traces of "usage".
So we have some watches with broken out hands and some watches have complete hands. Just to avoid any misunderstandings or bad surpises, we wanted to mention this in the description.
I tried to make a picture of a luminous Erbstück (sorry for the low resolution), with broken out hands. 
As you can see, this one is also luminous(even a little bit more in real), but sure you can't compare it to our normal aviator watches with a very bright lume...


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

So, the new Erbstück is available in eight different versions. 
What do you think?


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

Our new newsletter for May with the "Erbstück"


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

Those prices are pretty steep to say the least.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## jihn (Dec 20, 2015)

malach ra said:


> Those prices are pretty steep to say the least.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


Indeed.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Some say "steep" some would say "adequate" in due consideration of the manual processing and the uniqueness coming with every watch. 
The good thing is: LACO offers a wide range of watches for everybody's budget.


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

I wish this watch was in my budget.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

malach ra said:


> I wish this watch was in my budget.


If you got the skills >>>> DIY >>>>>









A guy from uhrforum.de modded a quartz Laco with a presentable result.


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)

Anybody had purchased the Erb ?
Still waiting for user's review


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Pic by Page & Cooper









https://www.pageandcooper.com/blog/the-laco-timepieces-destined-to-be-tomorrow-s-classics/


----------



## Lezzare (Apr 13, 2015)

Here's mine


----------



## bellamy (Dec 28, 2009)

Lezzare said:


> Here's mine


That looks really awesome! Can I see it in person? I'll buy you prata+teh tarik!!


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Any more of these out in the public yet? I'm REALLY trying to finally order my first B-Uhr watch and I'm almost positive I'm narrowed it down to the Dortmund Erbstuck, but I'm just not 100% sure. Need to see more pics of the Erbstucks in the wild before I decide on it or a pristine new version.


----------



## DLC (Dec 28, 2014)

Great Work Laco !
Erbstuck looks amazing 
I would get hand winding version but I don't like 2801


----------



## roy75 (Oct 26, 2014)

What a nice watch. Really, very very nice! I think I will jump in as well. This is a must have!!!


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

DLC said:


> Great Work Laco !
> Erbstuck looks amazing
> I would get hand winding version but I don't like 2801


Which movement would be better in your opinion?


----------



## Zoomyblau (Aug 21, 2016)

oh the " Erbstücke "are magnificent.
I own a Westerland with manual winding and maybe one Erbstück will join my collection as B pattern also with manual winding.

Kind regards

Martin


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Laco Pforzheim said:


> Which movement would be better in your opinion?


I kind of scratched my head on that one too...

I guess he is not familiar with the fact that there are very few options when it comes to designing a watch that is Handwinding and yet retains a Central Seconds Sweep Hand.

The ideal choice for me would be a Unitas 649x with modified Central Seconds Hand, or refurbished or New Old Stock Durowe if the Durowe would even fit in the 45mm case which I believe it wouldn't.

But if the members here think the price is high now they would be blown away for sure if say the modified Unitas were used as every movement used would have to be modified by hand by a watchmaker who is specifically trained to do this kind of work. 
So that makes using the Unitas cost prohibitive and better suited to a small limited edition run of say 100 watches.

And the Durowe if you could even find 10 movements would probably not even fit into the 45mm case.

Like the original, the 2801 it is both Handwind and Central Seconds Sweep Hand, while still remaining affordable, and available in plentiful numbers.

So in conclusion, the ETA 2801 is the ONLY choice for this watch at the high end of the spectrum for the Erbstück model.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

JSal said:


> I kind of scratched my head on that one too...
> 
> I guess he is not familiar with the fact that there are very few options when it comes to designing a watch that is Handwinding and yet retains a Central Seconds Sweep Hand.
> 
> ...


Laco has a source for 6497's with center sweep but they are putting them in the 55mm Replica. I don't see why they couldn't put them in a 42mm or 45mm case (not just the Erbstück but new looking watches as well). I'm guessing they would sell a boatload of watches if they did despite increasing the price to cover the movement costs.


----------



## DLC (Dec 28, 2014)

JSal said:


> I kind of scratched my head on that one too...
> 
> I guess he is not familiar with the fact that there are very few options when it comes to designing a watch that is Handwinding and yet retains a Central Seconds Sweep Hand.
> 
> ...


I'm familiar with this fact and that is why I don't like most modern watches 
I don't like automatic with date but most people love it (lol) so the watch companies make what is 'trendy' 
funny how in the pass handwinding center second was not a big problem and now ETA 2801 is the ONLY choice or you would have to pay XXX extra because it's such a hard complication :-d
btw. ETA Unitas 6497 (central sec) is approx 37mm and it can fit even 40mm case


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Saxon007 said:


> Laco has a source for 6497's with center sweep but they are putting them in the 55mm Replica. I don't see why they couldn't put them in a 42mm or 45mm case (not just the Erbstück but new looking watches as well). I'm guessing they would sell a boatload of watches if they did despite increasing the price to cover the movement costs.


Laco doesn't have a "source" as you put it. A Unitas 6497 has to be modified to a central seconds hand sweep. It is not a standard configuration.

There are not as many watchmakers trained to do this type of work and there is a premium involved. That is why you do not see them sold in mass numbers.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

DLC said:


> I'm familiar with this fact and that is why I don't like most modern watches
> I don't like automatic with date but most people love it (lol) so the watch companies make what is 'trendy'
> funny how in the pass handwinding center second was not a big problem and now ETA 2801 is the ONLY choice or you would have to pay XXX extra because it's such a hard complication :-d
> btw. ETA Unitas 6497 (central sec) is approx 37mm and it can fit even 40mm case


Building what is "trendy" is what businesses NEED to do to survive.

If they build things that are not trendy or in "low demand" then they are investing their money in product that moves very slowly or not at all. 
How is that good/smart business?

Converting a Unitas 649x movement which is a movement originally designed for pocket watches that utilize a sub-dial with small seconds hand and converting them over to central seconds hand is something that is not done by a lot of watchmakers.

Back in the day before automatic winding watches there were just Handwinding movements and they were designed from the ground up to have a Central Seconds Hand. 
As time went on and the automatic movement was developed, more and more people moved away from hand winding to auto winders. Thus the need for the Handwinding movement went the wayside.

Today the need for a Handwinding Central Seconds Hand movement is completely covered by the ETA 2801 because "demand" for this type of movement is not that great and other companies are not going to invest tons of money into designing a movement for this small sector when ETA already has it covered.

And when a small batch is needed the option to have a watchmaker experienced in doing this work can be hired to modify the Unitas if a watch manufacturer wants to use a large beautiful historic movement in a limited run watch.


----------



## DLC (Dec 28, 2014)

JSal said:


> Building what is "trendy" is what businesses NEED to do to survive.
> 
> If they build things that are not trendy or in "low demand" then they are investing their money in product that moves very slowly or not at all.
> How is that good/smart business?
> ...





> Converting a Unitas 649x movement which is a movement originally designed for pocket watches that utilize a sub-dial with small seconds hand and converting them over to central seconds hand is something that is not done by a lot of watchmakers.
> 
> Back in the day before automatic winding watches there were just Handwinding movements and they were designed from the ground up to have a Central Seconds Hand.
> As time went on and the automatic movement was developed, more and more people moved away from hand winding to auto winders. Thus the need for the Handwinding movement went the wayside.
> ...


Thank you for your time and info but I know how the 'market works' and why it's this way

*it's not about building something which is not trendy but creating something good which will be trendy 
but big corporations never think this way 
1st they are making monopoly and promoting trendy crap but later they stuck in it because they have to create trendy crap to survive o|

most watch companies use the same movement because (like you said) there is no choice - not because there is no demand !
it's because of monopoly

this is the reason why IWC Pilot it's automatic have sub second and stupid date ( yes there are central second but also automatic & date )

**

I think Laco Erb it's the best looking pilot watch


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

JSal said:


> Laco doesn't have a "source" as you put it. A Unitas 6497 has to be modified to a central seconds hand sweep. It is not a standard configuration.
> 
> There are not as many watchmakers trained to do this type of work and there is a premium involved. That is why you do not see them sold in mass numbers.


Laco does have a source for the center second 6497 movement since they have acquired and are selling them. Whether they are buying them already modified or are doing the modifications in house is irrelevant. The fact that they are selling them proves that they can source them.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Saxon007 said:


> Laco does have a source for the center second 6497 movement since they have acquired and are selling them. Whether they are buying them already modified or are doing the modifications in house is irrelevant. The fact that they are selling them proves that they can source them.


Of course it's relevant. That movement is NOT a standard production movement. 
It's a movement that has been highly modified and I'd be willing to bet you that there is not a factory pumping these movements out.

They are not in high demand and very costly to modify hence the high price for any watch that utilizes one.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

DLC said:


> Thank you for your time and info but I know how the 'market works' and why it's this way
> 
> *it's not about building something which is not trendy but creating something good which will be trendy
> but big corporations never think this way
> ...


Thee is not a high demand for that movement and the ETA 2801 fills the niche in the market for that movement.

Anything that requires something more ornate will then use a modified Unitas and be limited to small numbers and higher prices due to the specialized work involved.

I highly doubt we will see a company pumping out these modified Unitas movements any time soon. You may find a company that will do in house modifying for a particular model they have as Laco may be doing.

But the demand in the market for these movements is not particularly high.

As watch enthusiasts we may feel different as we see and talk with a lot of other enthusiasts here on WUS. But this is just a small portion of the market and that is why I feel we will not be seeing these movements being modified in large numbers anytime soon.

I agree Laco did a great job with the Erbstück, and if I may be so bold as to say I publicly made this suggestion and detailed the idea to them over 3 years ago in a thread here on WUS. I placed a link to it earlier at post #12 of this thread. 
But for convenience I will post it here again...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/hoping-laco-makes-new-le-b-uhr-55mm-like-764958.html

The only difference was that I suggested it for a 55mm model.

But I can see why they did not make it in 55mm and I agree with them if this was their reasoning.

If the Erbstück were created in 55mm they would be an amazing base for watch counterfeiters and with a few small alterations they could attempt to pass them off as originals to unwitting buyers.

I am a proud owner of a museum quality original B-Uhr with type-B dial, original leather closed loop strap, and matching serial numbered box with wrapping paper. 
I have never seen another in this condition and so complete unless it was in some museum or as part of a large b-uhr collection of some well known authority in the field. I was asked to send photos to Laco by one of their contacts so they could see the watch. They also shared them with their watchmaker who was extremely impressed.

I created a post about it back in 2012 when I purchased it which has many photos. 
I will post the link below if you or anyone else cares to look at it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/**-...tungsuhr-784520.html#/topics/784520?_k=qjgisg

All in all, I think we are just both avid b-uhr fans who are especially fond of Handwinding movements with central seconds hand sweep.

I can say that this type movement is my favorite of all movements and I think you do too.

For selfish reasons I wish they would be more prevalent and a bit less expensive but the fact the modified Unitas or vintage ones are so rare, I believe only adds to its intrigue.

It's that comforting and calming feeling you get from tending to a handwind, especially if it is built like movements from one or two centuries ago.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

JSal said:


> Of course it's relevant. That movement is NOT a standard production movement.
> It's a movement that has been highly modified and I'd be willing to bet you that there is not a factory pumping these movements out.
> 
> They are not in high demand and very costly to modify hence the high price for any watch that utilizes one.


I never stated that it is a standard production item. I simply stated that Laco has a source for them, which is correct. Whether they get them already modified (likely) or modify them in house is indeed irrelevant. The fact is _they have and are selling that movement, therefore they have a source for it._

Demand for the movement in the 55mm Replica (which is basically unwearable for most people) is indeed low. Put the movement in a Stowa FO and demand would spike significantly. I suspect the same spike would occur if Laco offered it in a 42mm or 45mm watch.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Saxon007 said:


> I never stated that it is a standard production item. I simply stated that Laco has a source for them, which is correct. Whether they get them already modified (likely) or modify them in house is indeed irrelevant. The fact is _they have and are selling that movement, therefore they have a source for it._
> 
> Demand for the movement in the 55mm Replica (which is basically unwearable for most people) is indeed low. Put the movement in a Stowa FO and demand would spike significantly. I suspect the same spike would occur if Laco offered it in a 42mm or 45mm watch.


We may be caught in a cycle of semantics.

I never said they were unattainable.

What I did say was that the modified central seconds hand Unitas movement is not very common. It is expensive to produce and there is no real "source" for them that I know of.

Laco does not sell a lot of watches with this movement and the ones they do are costly because of all the expense involved. Any company that wants to produce a watch with this movement can do so by purchasing the Unitas movements and the additional parts needed, along with hiring or subcontracting a watchmaker who is capable of modifying the movements.

So if you want to call that a source then I agree. But to me a source would be a place where the movements are produced in great numbers in a ready to use form.

I cannot say for sure that there isn't a company that does, but from all I have read and all I have been told by some people with authority in the watch industry that the number of watchmakers who are capable of doing the modifications to the movement are very small in number and they charge a great deal for their skill.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*The new baby got a name>>>>> Erbstück*

Tourby also offers their gorgeous vintage flieger with modified unitas. i was wondering if they modified it themselves. It is sure a lot more money to enjoy a modified unitas.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: The new baby got a name>>>>> Erbstück*



MrDagon007 said:


> Tourby also offers their gorgeous vintage flieger with modified unitas. i was wondering if they modified it themselves. It is sure a lot more money to enjoy a modified unitas.


Tom,

Tourby does a lot of in-house custom movement work.

As a matter of coincidence Bill (noregrets) just received the Tourby Marine Chronometer he ordered. You should see the ornate Guilloché (engine turning) on all the bridges on the movement. It's a work of art. You pay a good price but what you get is something very special.

Edit: also, the Tourby Vintage Flieger is not the same as the Laco Erbstück.

The Tourby has a sandwich dial (not true to original) and only uses vintage colored Lume.

The Laco Erbstück (Heirloom) is a watch that is created to look battle scared and show age, wear and tear of 70+ years.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Being new to the Laco forum, I have read this entire thread with great interest. For a few years now, I have been taking the occasional look at the Laco website, and have often come close to purchasing a Type A Pilot Messinger or the Type C DC-3. Now that I have learned of the Erbstück and the processes involved, I have become quite keen. Great to learn how these watches got the name "Erbstück".

Also, today I got to see and try a Laco for the first time in real life. I learned recently that we now have an authorized Laco dealer here in Vancouver. And I was delighted to visit there today, and see some models. Very impressed with the finishing. I saw the Pilot Type B with manual wind. The bead blasted finish on the case is splendid.

When I first did research online I was a bit surprised to find so much premium on the price of the Erbstück over the regular models. Now that I have learned more about the process and the fact that each one is done individually by hand I can totally justify the added cost. Now I am very seriously considering ordering one. I figure that if I got a regular model I would be almost 140 years old before it develops the patina of the Erbstück :-d.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Yep,,the Erbstück is something very special. From LACO with love so to say.

Love for watches and watchmaking.
Love for the detail.
Love for the history.
Love for a unique feature (and the risk to launch it).


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

It would be a wonderful watch to own. The only component of this Erbstück that I feel might improve it, is if it had an acrylic crystal instead of a sapphire crystal. An original Pilot watch must have had acrylic. And a few scratches would give the watch an even more vintage look. This certainly is not a deal breaker for me, though, but I believe it would add more to the look of a true vintage piece.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## nafai23 (Feb 12, 2008)

It's a sacrilege to mention but with this dial and the real world pics not taken to eliminate reflection the crystal really seems to ruin it for me. It's like a mirror in some of the videos and shots I've seen. 
Do they offer this with a double anti reflective as an option? I know some will say that's crazy but when you really wanted to appreciate a dial there is nothing worse than a dull reflective crystal.


----------



## Playwatch (Sep 20, 2016)

Whoa! that's a beautiful watch.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

nafai23 said:


> It's a sacrilege to mention but with this dial and the real world pics not taken to eliminate reflection the crystal really seems to ruin it for me. It's like a mirror in some of the videos and shots I've seen.
> Do they offer this with a double anti reflective as an option? I know some will say that's crazy but when you really wanted to appreciate a dial there is nothing worse than a dull reflective crystal.


Thanks for that feedback, but unfortunately we only offer this with antireflective coating inside...


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

Laco Pforzheim said:


> Thanks for that feedback, but unfortunately we only offer this with antireflective coating inside...


I have a similar feedback

I own an erbstuck and love it. It's a keeper. But I also note it's slightly reflective. And it doesn't help that the dial is dark and hands are quite dark too with all the ageing. So sometimes reading it isn't easy.

I think it will be perfect if it's anti reflective coated on both sides of the crystal.

I'm even willing to pay extra to get that done

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nafai23 (Feb 12, 2008)

I saw a few more videos that show wearing and viewing angles and have to again agree. The reflections spoil all the awesome work put into the dial. Dull and no pop compared to the thrilling press shots.

An acrylic crystal option might also help this as well.

There are 3rd parties that do double anti reflective but seems a shame to have to send it off.



Wahlaoeh said:


> I have a similar feedback
> 
> I own an erbstuck and love it. It's a keeper. But I also note it's slightly reflective. And it doesn't help that the dial is dark and hands are quite dark too with all the ageing. So sometimes reading it isn't easy.
> 
> ...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Not bothering me at all. Ok, it's ar-coated only on the inside but reflections kept in reasonable limits so far and until now there was no incident I couldn't read the time. A matter of opinion.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Great picture. Think this is going to me next on my hit list.


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

stuffler said:


> Not bothering me at all. Ok, it's ar-coated only on the inside but reflections kept in reasonable limits so far and until now there was no incident I couldn't read the time. A matter of opinion.


Why are some numbers white? I noticed this original one from 1943 has it as well.

Laco FL23883 B-Uhr Durowe WWII Pilot Military 1943 (not working) à vendre pour 2.000 € par un Trusted Seller sur Chrono24


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Wahlaoeh said:


> I have a similar feedback
> 
> I own an erbstuck and love it. It's a keeper. But I also note it's slightly reflective. And it doesn't help that the dial is dark and hands are quite dark too with all the ageing. So sometimes reading it isn't easy.
> 
> ...


It has nothing to do with double AR coating. It has to do with quality of sapphire glass and quality of coating.
I have more than a few watches in my collection and I can tell you that both GS and Tourby are most legible watches. They are both sapphire and both AR coated on the inside only.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

MichaelKG said:


> Why are some numbers white? I noticed this original one from 1943 has it as well.
> 
> Laco FL23883 B-Uhr Durowe WWII Pilot Military 1943 (not working) Ã. vendre pour 2.000Â.â‚¬ par un Trusted Seller sur Chrono24


The even minute numbers (10, 20, 30, etc.) and indices are coated with luminous material; the original watches used radium which turns darker over time and discolors the numbers and indices that are coated. The odd numbers and hour numbers are not coated and thus they stay white.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's a draft we used when creating the WUS Laco Flieger Baumuster B illustrating the aforementioned.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Saxon007 said:


> The even minute numbers (10, 20, 30, etc.) and indices are coated with luminous material; the original watches used radium which turns darker over time and discolors the numbers and indices that are coated. The odd numbers and hour numbers are not coated and thus they stay white.


That's not always necessarily true. On the majority of Beobachtungsuhr watches I have examined and on mine... the numbers that are just painted also, yellow and turn a light brown.
My original has a very uniformly aged look. If you look back towards the beginning of this thread I have a link where you can see mine. It is a museum quality watch and not because it is mine, but it is the nicest example of an original Beobachtungsuhr I have ever seen.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

As always, there's no 100% yes and no 100% no as pic of this Laco Baumuster B proves

















The guys and girls at Laco know what they are doing (imho)


----------

